# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Игры и Конкурсы >  Поём вместе

## Asteriks

*Что-то песенку спеть захотелось....А одной скучно. Может, вместе споём? Достаточно продолжить начатую строчку. Дополняем строчки столько раз, сколько хочется петь песню, но не меньше одного раза. Например:
Я: Скоро ветер переменится..
Вы: Скоро прошлому взамен..
Кто-то: Он придёт, он будет добрый, ласковый
Я: Ветер перемен.
Или можно просто дописать вторую строчку, не дожидаясь конца куплета. Если песня тормозит - начинаем другую.*

----------


## Asteriks

Вот такое мне поётся сегодня:
*Если б я был султан, я б имел трёх жён..*  :girl_devil:
(шутка, не пою я её, а чтоб легче продолжить было!):

----------


## HARON

И тройной красотой был бы окружен...

----------


## Asteriks

*Не очень плохо иметь три жены...*

----------


## Sanych

Гораздо лучше с другой стороны

----------


## Asteriks

*Если у вас нету дома, пожары ему не страшны...*

----------


## Asteriks

И жена не уйдёт к другому.
Если у вас, если у вас, если у вас нет жены,
Нету жены.

----------


## Sanych

*Опустела без тебя земля....*

----------


## Asteriks

*Как мне несколько часов прожить...*

----------


## Asteriks

*Я не умру без твоей любви...*

----------


## Sanych

Но только что-то болит в груди

----------


## Asteriks

Но только сердце моё не хочет тебя терять...

----------


## Sanych

Я не умру без твоей любви
Прошу, ты только одно пойми:

----------


## Asteriks

я буду помнить тебя всегда-а и ждать!

----------


## Akasey

Я не умру без твоей любви

----------


## Akasey

My girl, my girl don't lie to me

P.S.: если что это Nirvana

----------


## Asteriks

Споём?
Песня из старого фильма, героя зовут Рощин.

Как боится седина моя твоего локона.
Ты ещё моложе кажешься, если я около...

----------


## Asteriks

Когда я стану твоим героем,
И ты поймёшь, наконец, что не в этом суть...

----------


## Marusja

Ты не забудь, ты не забудь..
как-то об этом маякнуть.....

----------


## Asteriks

О, как вы от меня далеки...

----------


## Asteriks

Я стану твоим ангелом,
Я буду прилетать к тебе... (Марк Тишман поёт. И я с ним)

----------


## Katrina Eclair

Зачем топтать мою любовь....)

----------


## Asteriks

Её и так осталось мало....

----------


## Akasey

А не спеть ли мне песню

----------


## Asteriks

О Любви....

----------


## Vanya

попопсовей музон, да стихи..

----------


## Asteriks

Мы по всей земле кочуем, на опасность не глядим...

----------


## HARON

Где угодно заначуем,что угодно поедим.

Мы великие таланты--всем понятны и просты!
Мы певцы и музыканты,акробаты и шуты!

----------


## Irina

Никогда не расстаются
С нами музыка и смех.
Если зрители смеются,
Значит празднуем успех.
Мы приедем, мы уедем,
Летом, осенью, зимой,
И опять приснится детям
Наш вагончик расписной.

----------


## SDS

Караоке, блин...

----------


## Asteriks

*SDS*, я тут за тебя заступаюсь, блин, чтоб посты твои не удаляли, опять блин, а ты, Блин, две строчки спеть не можешь, БЛИНННН!\

Поём такое:
*Я люблю тебя до слёз.....*

----------


## Irina

Каждый вздох, как первый раз

----------


## Asteriks

пропускаю строчку, потому как не помню...
пою дальше:
*Лепестками белых роз наше ложе застелю....*

----------


## Irina

Я люблю тебя до слёз
Без ума люблю

----------


## Asteriks

Сменим песню

Букет из белых роз... (нейки с накрашенными губами дядька дуэтом поёт)

----------


## Jemal

тыц-тыц)

----------


## Irina

Я такую песню только в виде шансона знаю. Это она?

----------


## vova230

Мы подошли из-за угла...

----------


## Irina

Гоп-стоп, ты много на себя взяла

----------


## vova230

Теперь расплачиваться поздно

----------


## Irina

Посмотри на звёзды
Посмотри на это небо

----------


## vova230

видишь это все в последний раз

----------


## Irina

Гоп-стоп, ты отказала в ласке мне

----------


## vova230

гоп стоп, ты так любила звон монет

----------


## Irina

Ты шубки беличьи носила кожи крокодила

----------


## vova230

Все полковникам стелила
Ноги на ночь мыла

----------


## Irina

Мир блатной совсем забыла
Ну перо за это получай

----------


## vova230

На этой оптимистической ноте надо закончить, а то что-то увлеклись. Я вообще-то хотел другую песенку запостить из шансона, да вот слова никак не вспомню, а музыку включать лень. Буду морщить мозг дальше.

----------


## Irina

Враг мой - бойся меня
Друг мой - не отрекайся от меня
Нелюбимая - прости меня
Любимая - люби меня...

----------


## HARON

На минуту замечтаюсь
Не летаю,но пытаюсь
Упаду и поднимаюсь
Всё в порядке--оклемаюсь!

----------


## Irina

Не дождетесь - не заплачу.
Если что, любой получит сдачи.
Я в этом фильме главный актер,
Я сценарист в нём, я режиссер!

----------


## Malaya

Враг мой - бойся меня, друг мой - не отрекайся от меня 
Нелюбимая, прости меня, любимая - люби меня.

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Враг мой - бойся меня, друг мой - не отрекайся от меня 
> Нелюбимая, прости меня, любимая - люби меня.


а я подпеваю)

----------


## Irina

И лампа не горит,
И врут календари,
И если ты давно
Хотела что-то мне сказать,
То говори.

----------


## Justin

Любой обманчив звук. 
Страшнее тишина. 
Когда в самый разгар веселья падает из рук бокал вина. 
И черный кабинет. 
И ждет в стволе патрон. 
Так тихо, что я слышу, как идет на глубине вагон метро.

----------

